# mqa a new file format for lossless



## remixedcat (Mar 3, 2016)

On mobile so this is a quickly

There's a new file format that's supposedly 1/3rd the size of FLAC but this sounds like it

Read more http://www.digitaltrends.com/home-t...lm&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=DT-FB


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 3, 2016)

@BumbleBee


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 3, 2016)

It's going to fall flat on its face just like the other formats out there because of DRM.  It's also chalk full of royalties.  FLAC and MP3 will remain king for the forseeable future: the former in high fidelity; the latter where size matters.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 3, 2016)

How they dare to touch loosless FLAC with some other lossy encoder...?

FLAC needs updating. If you use LZMA on FLAC files it can shrink up the size a bit in my recent experiments. Foobar plugin supports reading compressed files and encode on the fly, albeit usually such material is not compressable thus there are actually ways to tighten up the space at cost of CPU power.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 3, 2016)

FLAC is compressed.  To change the compression algorithm would require a new format altogether for the sake of backwards compatibility/simplicity.

The theory behind MQA is not bad (break it down into mid, low, and high frequency).  The problem is that it is proprietary, demands DRM, and requires royalties.


----------

